# Raideliikenne > Junat >  A- ja I-junat

## lamarjam

Olisiko järkevämpää poistaa A-ja I-junat, ja korvata ne K-ja E-junilla, jotka pysähtyisivät kaikilla asemilla? Palvelut eivät huononisi missään, jos ruvettaisiin käyttämään vähän pidempiä junia; eikös I-ja varsinkin A-junat koostu yleensä yhdestä rungosta? Ja jos kapasiteettiä ei olisi vieläkään tarpeeksi, tai kiihtyvyys kärsisi, niin voitaisiin pitää kyseisiet linjat, mutta eikö ainakin K-junat voisi pysähtyä Käpylässä, Pukinmäellä ja Tapanilassa. Onko 3:n minuutin säästö niin tärkeä, että pitää huonontaa palveluja kyseisillä asemilla?

----------


## kuukanko

A-junia ei voi korvata kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvillä E-junilla ennen Espoon kaupunkiradan toteutumista, koska junien pitäisi siirtyä Leppävaarassa kaupunkiradalta kaukoliikenteen raiteille eikä ratakapasiteetti riitä (lue: haluta riittävän, kaukoliikenne on etusijalla) siihen.

K-junien muuttamista N-juniksi ainakin ruuhkan ulkopuolella pidettiin ihan varteenotettavana vaihtoehtona Keravan kaupunkiradan valmistuessa, mutta matkustajapalautteen vuoksi siihen ei päädytty. 3:n minuutin säästö Tikkurilasta pohjoiseen nähtiin tärkeämmäksi kuin tiheämpi vuoroväli Käpylässä, Pukinmäessä ja Tapanilassa. Kohtahan N-junien liikennöintiaikaa kyllä laajennetaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Toiveesi A- ja E-junien yhdistämisestä toteutunevat vaiheessa, jolloin kaupunkirata jatkuu Leppävaarasta Espoon asemalle saakka.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> A-junia ei voi korvata kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvillä E-junilla ennen Espoon kaupunkiradan toteutumista, koska junien pitäisi siirtyä Leppävaarassa kaupunkiradalta kaukoliikenteen raiteille eikä ratakapasiteetti riitä (lue: haluta riittävän, kaukoliikenne on etusijalla) siihen.


On vähän keksitty ongelma. Kaukojunia kulkee rantaradalla 1 juna tunnissa/suunta.  Yhdistelemällä A ja E- junia varsinaisen työmatkaruuhkan ulkopuolella säästyisi kalustoa ja henkilökuntaa, ja Huopalahden ja Espoon välisten kaikkia asemia palvelemaan saataisiin kulkemaan juna esim 15 minuutin välein, mikä olisi selvä parannus nykytilanteeseen verrattuna ainakin työpaikkavaltaisten Valimon ja Pitäjänmäen sekä myös Mäkkylän asemien käyttäjille. 

Selitykseksi on usein väitetty myös että hitaat junat joutuisivat risteämään Leppävaaran asemalla vastakkaisen kulkusuunnan raiteiden yli, mutta sitähän E-junat joutuvat tekemään Espoon asemalla nytkin kun ne tulevat Helsingistä 1-raidetta pitkin ja joutuvat ylittämään 2-raiteen päästääkseen seisontaraitellen Espoosa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> On vähän keksitty ongelma.


Keksitty ongelma tai ei, kyse on varmasti siitä kuinka paljon kaukoliikenteelle halutaan jättää pelivaraa aikatauluihin. Nykyisillä junamäärillä E-junat saisi kyllä risteämään kaukoliikenteen raiteiden kanssa myös Leppävaarassa, mutta sitten kaukoliikenteelle ei jäisi ollenkaan oikeastaan varaa myöhästyä. Koska kaukoliikenne kuitenkin myöhästelee, olisi liikenne välillä pahasti sekaisin.

A-junien ainakin osittainen korvaaminen E-junilla parantaisi palvelutasoa myös ruuhkassa, koska se tarjoaisi vaihdottoman yhteyden lännestä Pitäjänmäen ja Valimon työpaikka-asemille.

Pitää myös ottaa huomioon, että A-junien vuorovälin määrittelee osittain M-junien vuoroväli. A-junat kulkevat kaikkina aikoina joko M-junien vuorovälillä tai kaksinkertaisella vuorovälillä M-juniin verrattuna. Siten 15 min vuoroväli A-junilla ei onnistuisi talviarkisin (kesäarkisin kylläkin ja olisi huomattavasti parempi kuin ensi kesäksi tuleva 30 minuutin vuoroväli, jota voidaan kaupunkiradalla pitää surkeana).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pitää myös ottaa huomioon, että A-junien vuorovälin määrittelee osittain M-junien vuoroväli. A-junat kulkevat kaikkina aikoina joko M-junien vuorovälillä tai kaksinkertaisella vuorovälillä M-juniin verrattuna.


Pitää tällä hetkellä paikkansa. Ensi kesästä alkaen tullaan näkemään sitäkin, että A-junat kulkevat 30 minuutin välein ja M-junat 20 min välein, eli lähinnä iltaisin; pyhäiltaisin systeemi näyttäisi alkavan Helsingin päästä jo klo 18 jälkeen.

----------

